# Accuair e-level sensors placement for mk4 .:R32



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, I hope someone here can help me out. I've been running my Accuair e-level manually for about 4 months now. I finally decided to install the sensors so I can finally used the way it was meant to be. This manually thing is getting old to me, if I paid to have the sensors, matters well use them right? So here's where I need some help from someone who also has installed the sensors on his .:R32 I know you guys gonna say to "Google it" wich I have and the problem is that the pictures that I see are from a "regular" mk4. The control arms are different from ours (front .:R32) so I'm having trouble figuring out how or where to place them; specially the 2 front ones, the rears I think I have it figured out. So if someone please could post some pictures of where and how to place them in the front, I'll really appreciate it. Thanks guys*


----------



## VirginiaBeachA4 (Mar 15, 2009)

Did Eric Shively do some work for you? He asked me for a price quote on install the height sensors for which I believe was you.


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

VirginiaBeachA4 said:


> Did Eric Shively do some work for you? He asked me for a price quote on install the height sensors for which I believe was you.


*yeap, that was me.*


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

If you can't figure out how to mount the front sensors from regular mk4 pictures I don't know that you should be doing this install yourself...the arms are the same in nature, sure one is stamped and the other is cast but they go through the same range of motion and the lower arm can be connected by drilling and bolting just the same.

The rears are what I would worry about.

Maybe this is a job for the professionals, already seem like that may have gone through your mind at one time.


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

*I think I have it figured out. As you can see on the pictures, finally I have an idea about what to do. First attempt fail  I connected the arm to close to where the control arm turns; I need to put it more out (closer to the wheel I guess) Good thing tho, I'm learning and I think I finally know what I'm supposed to do.   IT REALLY IS A PAIN IN THE ASS, BUT I WANT TO DO IT !!! Haha :laugh: :beer::beer: * 

*(And yes, I have thought about paying someone else to do it. But I won't stop now. :facepalm*


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Your front arm is probably going to snap off the first time you air out. 

See this thread for my explanation and what to do to fix it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7305578-Accuair-level-sensor-install-issues-on-MK6R


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

MechEngg said:


> Your front arm is probably going to snap off the first time you air out.
> 
> See this thread for my explanation and what to do to fix it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7305578-Accuair-level-sensor-install-issues-on-MK6R


*Thanks man !! Yeah I realized that I had the sensor backwards once I took it off. Everything is off the car right now. Next time I'll pay attention to sensor and I'm going to start fresh. Like I said before, at least I have an idea of what to do. Thanks again !!! :thumbup::beer:*


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

BlueDemonR32 said:


> *Thanks man !! Yeah I realized that I had the sensor backwards once I took it off. Everything is off the car right now. Next time I'll pay attention to sensor and I'm going to start fresh. Like I said before, at least I have an idea of what to do. Thanks again !!! :thumbup::beer:*


Sensor backwards isn't your problem. It is the fact that your sensor is mounted against the frame of your car and not 90 degrees from the frame. Take a look at the other thread and see what his actual problem is :thumbup:


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

MechEngg said:


> Sensor backwards isn't your problem. It is the fact that your sensor is mounted against the frame of your car and not 90 degrees from the frame. Take a look at the other thread and see what his actual problem is :thumbup:


*Gotcha ! You're right. That's why when I checked to see if the arm of the sensor was going up while I was using the jack, didn't move that much. I realized that and I'll make sure that on the "second round" it's on a 90 degree from the frame. I really appreciate your help Man !! :thumbup:. *


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

BlueDemonR32 said:


> *Gotcha ! You're right. That's why when I checked to see if the arm of the sensor was going up while I was using the jack, didn't move that much. I realized that and I'll make sure that on the "second round" it's on a 90 degree from the frame. I really appreciate your help Man !! :thumbup:. *


No worries, i don't want you to get stuck with a broken sensor arm and be all frustrated with having to redo it :laugh:


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

MechEngg said:


> No worries, i don't want you to get stuck with a broken sensor arm and be all frustrated with having to redo it :laugh:


*Hahaha :laugh::laugh: you know it ! I'm having so much fun (yeah rite :facepalm*

*To be continue..... :laugh:*


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

*Well, it took me from 2 pm until 1:45 am on Sunday to do it, but I'm really happy to say that. .. I finally Installed the sensors on my car  it was a challenge, more like a pain in the ass !! :laugh::laugh: Now I can really enjoy my Accuair e-level air system the way it was meant to be. Thanks for all your help MechEngg !!:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer::wave:*


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

You've inspired me to install mine!:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

Brake_Dust said:


> You've inspired me to install mine!:thumbup::thumbup::beer:


*Thanks and Good Luck !!  :thumbup::thumbup::beer:*


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

The height sensor brackets are a must for an easier install. I can dig up shot of the fronts if anyone is interested. BlueDemonR32 are you not running your swaybar?


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

soulrack said:


> The height sensor brackets are a must for an easier install. I can dig up shot of the fronts if anyone is interested. BlueDemonR32 are you not running your swaybar?


*Nope soulrack, I'm not. I wanted to, but someone told me that I need to weld a bracket to my bags and I have not an idea on how to do it. *


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm running the IDF tubular control arms and shortened custom end links from it to the swaybar. :thumbup:


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

soulrack said:


> I'm running the IDF tubular control arms and shortened custom end links from it to the swaybar. :thumbup:


Did you notice a difference on ride quality using the Idf control arms? Those control arms have a spot for the sway bar?

I had my e level installed and my installer left my sway bars hanging but said with the sensors there is no room to mount the sway bars? What did you do? Any pics of your front end setup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Check my instagram for pics. I'm running custom endlinks with the idf control arms.


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

soulrack said:


> Check my instagram for pics. I'm running custom endlinks with the idf control arms.


Got it that's I looks like the right way to do it🏼
Did you notice any difference in handling ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Handles great. I ran with the swaybar unattached while I had the endlinks fabbed up and the car handled like crap. Driving it with this setup a few times on tail of the Dragon and it handled awesome.


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

soulrack said:


> Handles great. I ran with the swaybar unattached while I had the endlinks fabbed up and the car handled like crap. Driving it with this setup a few times on tail of the Dragon and it handled awesome.


This is what I need to do man thanks
Anyway you can get me contact info on who fabbed up your end links ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry BluedemonR32 didn't mean to jack your thread! 
Your car is looking great🏼


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

needr32 said:


> Sorry BluedemonR32 didn't mean to jack your thread!
> Your car is looking great🏼
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Is all good Man no problem at all, that's why we're here for, to help each other! * :thumbup::beer:


----------



## needr32 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itschrisb (Jun 7, 2007)

Are these the becausebags brackets? Was considering grabbing these or something similar. I guess it's worth the $20?

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueDemonR32 (Oct 12, 2013)

itschrisb said:


> Are these the becausebags brackets? Was considering grabbing these or something similar. I guess it's worth the $20?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


*I highly recommend them!! They made the installation wey more easier. Well worth the money!!! *:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

